# Khorne Lord of Battle WIP Blog (Pic Heavy)



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

A memorial project to my son who passed away jan of this year. Ive been slowly working on it in what little free time I have.


For those not familiar with it, its this:

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...arines_Datasheet_-_Khorne_Lord_of_Battles.pdf

The start of it, the Gatling blaster arm. Its not done but does show the start of detailing such as the hundreds of rivets the end product will have:




























Chain Fist:










And the Main Body as it progresses:






















































































































Start of the head:










Tacked together:





































Start of the actual armor:
































































The GS strip was going to be a spine but i dropped the organic idea:










Front View with armor:










More as I work on it and get new ideas. Speaking of, im open to ideas :victory:


----------



## Andrakis (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, looks impressive! I'd love to see it when done.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear about your son. I'm sure he'd love the Lord of Battle, though-- it's certainly impressive!


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

+rep, thet is very awesome work. I love seeing large projects especially more unusual ones such as this, and even more especially chaos ones. I love the details such as the large symbols on the wheels (forge world are they?). Also sorry to hear about your son.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

First of all, I'm sorry for your kid. He'd be amazed.

I'd been following this beast for a while in warseer or dakka forums (don't remember wich exactly). Anyways, good to see some progress :good:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Andrakis said:


> Wow, looks impressive! I'd love to see it when done.


Might be awhile until its done. I only have time to work on it in between work and doing commissions for people. My time is limited 



The Son of Horus said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your son. I'm sure he'd love the Lord of Battle, though-- it's certainly impressive!


:so_happy:



Arkhand said:


> +rep, thet is very awesome work. I love seeing large projects especially more unusual ones such as this, and even more especially chaos ones. I love the details such as the large symbols on the wheels (forge world are they?). Also sorry to hear about your son.


Indeed they are FW icons. I do plan to get some FW khorne brass as well to add around. 



AM. said:


> First of all, I'm sorry for your kid. He'd be amazed.
> 
> I'd been following this beast for a while in warseer or dakka forums (don't remember wich exactly). Anyways, good to see some progress :good:


Probably warseer... I hoping to move on over here as the people seem a bit nicer ;p


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like the concept and details your are putting into this build.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

fallvictim said:


> I really like the concept and details your are putting into this build.


Thanks 

I must admit, I cant for the life of me come up with a good paint scheme.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Id suggest a simple Iron/Steel base, with some severe liquid rust marks around the rivits. Any details could be done in the army scheme (if you have one), or in a burnished gold, or blood-stained red.

The model looks absolutly amazing!, and i cant wait to hee what it looks like with all the armour and arms etc added 

Im very sorry to hear about your son...


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your son.
wasn't a big fan of the Epic model (bit garish) but this has the start of looking good (bit tired, grammar fail).


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

I think this is a very good looking colour scheme for a khorne unit. iron with blood caked on and gold trim.

https://www.games-workshop.com/gws/...=500002&section=&pIndex=2&aId=5800001&start=3


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Im truely sorry to hear about your son. The lord of battle is fantstic. I cant wait to see it finished! + rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

jakkie said:


> Id suggest a simple Iron/Steel base, with some severe liquid rust marks around the rivits. Any details could be done in the army scheme (if you have one), or in a burnished gold, or blood-stained red.
> 
> The model looks absolutly amazing!, and i cant wait to hee what it looks like with all the armour and arms etc added


That might work well 



NerdyOgre254 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your son.
> wasn't a big fan of the Epic model (bit garish) but this has the start of looking good (bit tired, grammar fail).


Yea im not a huge fan of the epic model either. Im going more boxy tech stuff for this guy then the skull covered round epic bad boy.




Arkhand said:


> I think this is a very good looking colour scheme for a khorne unit. iron with blood caked on and gold trim.
> 
> https://www.games-workshop.com/gws/...=500002&section=&pIndex=2&aId=5800001&start=3


OoOoO :mrgreen:



General. Gray Wolf said:


> Im truely sorry to hear about your son. The lord of battle is fantstic. I cant wait to see it finished! + rep


Thanks very kindly. 

I just want to say again how much you guys rock!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

First off: sorry to hear about your son. As a father I can't even imagine how you have dealt with that.

Second: amazing work on this so far, looks absolutely astounding.

Third: moved to Project Logs where this belongs


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> First off: sorry to hear about your son. As a father I can't even imagine how you have dealt with that.


Well, given more information we could make an estimate.
But well, that would be inappropriately scientific for the situation.

So I'll do it anyway.

Based upon the project and the way he began the post, I'd say he was fairly young, maybe 7-12, and had an obsession (as most kids do) with Warhammer models, not necessarily the game.
That's based upon almost nothing though, and it could well just be a coping mechanism, keeping yourself busy and accomplishing something as a tribute to them.

Sorry for being strange, it's what I do.
And also, sorry to hear that, it's especially hard to lose a young person, although please feel free to make a sarcastic comment if I was completely wrong about the age 

Anyway, that really is some _magnificent_ Plasticard work, I love the icon on the back, it looks amazing.


*edit*
Err, I'm not sure if this is in poor taste, or offensive, or what have you.
If I've crossed a line, please tell me.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your son, I am sure he would be proud to see such a fantastic model buing built in his name - lovely work, scratch builds are very rewarding (as I have learned) and this one looks especially good


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> First off: sorry to hear about your son. As a father I can't even imagine how you have dealt with that.
> 
> Second: amazing work on this so far, looks absolutely astounding.
> 
> Third: moved to Project Logs where this belongs


Thank you very kindly 



Winterous said:


> Well, given more information we could make an estimate.
> But well, that would be inappropriately scientific for the situation.
> 
> So I'll do it anyway.
> ...


Id rather not get into details as its still a really sour subject for me. But my son was born premature and only survived 2 days. I would love to have said he would have played 40k but I wasnt even sure he was a he until that day  

The project was more something I could make, and keep on a shelf to look at when im bummed out. Or if Im in a decent mood, bring it to a game every now and again in a strange way of "playing with the son". 

I know its a bit strange but it was really hard for the wife and I emotionally and this is a nice way to greave whiel still being productiveand not dwelling on it.



Bubblematrix said:


> Sorry to hear about your son, I am sure he would be proud to see such a fantastic model buing built in his name - lovely work, scratch builds are very rewarding (as I have learned) and this one looks especially good


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Woah. Soooo rough... I cant begin to comprehend (pre-16) but that must feel so sad. I truly must say though, that is a beast.... I imagine it like one of the concept scetches for minas ?morgul? (might have been another) It was white marble, but stained with rust dripping from the rivits. You could also do gore. And, not to toot my own horn, but maybe some inspiration from some work of mine?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=367284#post367284 Later on there is some real gore-work i'm proud of. Hope that in some insignificant way this helps, I really feel bad even posting here.... Must be so sad....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

redstarone said:


> Id rather not get into details as its still a really sour subject for me. But my son was born premature and only survived 2 days. I would love to have said he would have played 40k but I wasnt even sure he was a he until that day
> 
> The project was more something I could make, and keep on a shelf to look at when im bummed out. Or if Im in a decent mood, bring it to a game every now and again in a strange way of "playing with the son".
> 
> I know its a bit strange but it was really hard for the wife and I emotionally and this is a nice way to greave whiel still being productiveand not dwelling on it.


*cringe*
Ooh, premature births are terrible.

I won't say what I want to say though, because I might strike a nerve.

Er, *e-man-hug*


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

wow. I was looking at the datasheet justyesterday wondering what one would look like. It looks awesome so far. can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> Woah. Soooo rough... I cant begin to comprehend (pre-16) but that must feel so sad. I truly must say though, that is a beast.... I imagine it like one of the concept scetches for minas ?morgul? (might have been another) It was white marble, but stained with rust dripping from the rivits. You could also do gore. And, not to toot my own horn, but maybe some inspiration from some work of mine?
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=367284#post367284 Later on there is some real gore-work i'm proud of. Hope that in some insignificant way this helps, I really feel bad even posting here.... Must be so sad....


Some really nice gore there  



Winterous said:


> *cringe*
> Ooh, premature births are terrible.
> 
> I won't say what I want to say though, because I might strike a nerve.
> ...


Indeed 



Praxiss said:


> wow. I was looking at the datasheet justyesterday wondering what one would look like. It looks awesome so far. can't wait to see more pics.




----------------------------


My Lord of Battle fighting a clients warhound squardon.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

:O
I just love that it's on wheels, it's so cool


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> :O
> I just love that it's on wheels, it's so cool


The back area will be on tracks


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

OK people im back to being stuck on ideas.

1) What cannon should I use for the head cannon? Im leaning towards one of the shadowsword variant barrels.

2) Should it be all mechanical or have some organics like a soul grinder, only not so fleshy hehe.

3) Im open to any good ideas


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

redstarone said:


> OK people im back to being stuck on ideas.
> 
> 1) What cannon should I use for the head cannon? Im leaning towards one of the shadowsword variant barrels.
> 
> ...


Well, the mouth gun is just a huge gun, it shoots single shots.
I'd say like a massive Autocannon, or some Daemonic looking hellfire gun.
Or LAZOR EYES!

Some organics would fit, it's a possessed vehicle after all, but I think that really suits Nurgle and Tzeench better.
Take a look at the Forge World Khornate vehicles, the possessed ones, they're just all bendy wires and stuff.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Consider looking at action figures for guns? Like star wars and what not if you're truly stuck. 

Keep it all machine like the Juggernaughts and defilers. 

PS..got a quote for me for a wolf lord?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I still think Laser Eyes is a good idea.
It's a pretty shit gun anyway.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Well, the mouth gun is just a huge gun, it shoots single shots.
> I'd say like a massive Autocannon, or some Daemonic looking hellfire gun.
> Or LAZOR EYES!
> 
> ...


I think your right on the bendy wires with people trapped inside. It would fit nicely with FW stuff. Thanks for the great idea 



Winterous said:


> I still think Laser Eyes is a good idea.
> It's a pretty shit gun anyway.


Its actually a really good weapon:

30 inch range, str 6, ap 3 and heavy 5.



Orochi said:


> Consider looking at action figures for guns? Like star wars and what not if you're truly stuck.
> 
> Keep it all machine like the Juggernaughts and defilers.
> 
> PS..got a quote for me for a wolf lord?


Yea everyone has said all tech is best, so thats how ill go. 

PM sent on the quote.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Did a bit of work on the Lord of Battle Head.. Still ALOT to go but its coming together nicely.




























Comments? problems? Im open to it all.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry about your son mate... how depressing...

Well done on this mate your doing well so far +rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Outstanding. This thing is immense. Cannot wait to see it painted. It will certainly dominate any battlefield. Lord of Battle is certainly justified in this case.
Rep+


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Detail on the head is looking good, it really is shaping up as a stunning model.

Congrats for putting your energies into something so positive at such a difficult time, this is a really thoughtful memorial


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking great so far, can't wait to see the completed piece!


Out of curiosity, what's the fluff behind these? Are they Titans?


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

OMG i waited so long for a project like this! It looks so neat and bad ass:biggrin:

Rep+ for you


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Fumble Tumble said:


> sorry about your son mate... how depressing...
> 
> Well done on this mate your doing well so far +rep


Fate can be a cruel mistress...



shaantitus said:


> Outstanding. This thing is immense. Cannot wait to see it painted. It will certainly dominate any battlefield. Lord of Battle is certainly justified in this case.
> Rep+


Hehe It is indeed a biggy. Im a tad worried its to big :laugh:



Varakir said:


> Detail on the head is looking good, it really is shaping up as a stunning model.
> 
> Congrats for putting your energies into something so positive at such a difficult time, this is a really thoughtful memorial


:victory: Thanks  Yea I figured if I didnt put the energy into this, i might curl up into a depressed blob or something. This seemed much more fitting.



pchandler43 said:


> Looking great so far, can't wait to see the completed piece!
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the fluff behind these? Are they Titans?


http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...arines_Datasheet_-_Khorne_Lord_of_Battles.pdf

Its a demon Engine devoted to Khorne. Basically, it, plague towers, and other large goodies are built and made in the eye of terror. They are indeed considered titans. The LoB has 14 armor on front and sides and has 5 structure points. It can also shread other titans with no trouble at all. (evil grin)



Void dragon said:


> OMG i waited so long for a project like this! It looks so neat and bad ass:biggrin:
> 
> Rep+ for you


Thank you very much for the kind words .

----------------------------------------------------------------

I want to thank each and everyone of you for the rep. It means alot to me :good:

My question now that im getting back to work on it is, spikes, studds skulls, rivets OR mutations, possessed parts, strapped corpses ect.

Im just stuck on the detailing and this guy is huge so he needs as much detailing as possible. Any and all opinions will be helpful


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I would stay with the spikes, studs, and skulls, just fitting with the Khorne theme, and some possession/mutation traits. I wouldn't give him too much of a magical feel since he is a machine of Khorne, and the Blood God is not known for his like of magical devices. It does have that rune of the blood god rule, and I would consider strapping the bodies of several dead psykers to it, ie. eldar Farseers, Imperial Psykers, ect, to fit with the theme of 'if you cast your whimpy magics at me I am going to swallow your soul'.

Very great work, and I am sorry to hear about your son. My son will be born in January, and I do not think I could live if something like that happened to him.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

sick conversion dude lovin it
p.s. can i get a quote for a space wolf arjac rockfist model?
cheers


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

heretical by nature said:


> sick conversion dude lovin it
> p.s. can i get a quote for a space wolf arjac rockfist model?
> cheers


You need to contact me via my webpage for that,

www.conversioncorner.com/contactme


----------

